# Locker door stays



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Im looking to replace my cupboard door stays inside the van. At the moment the type in the picture below are fitted, which are going to give me a heart attack one day when they snap from opening the blooming locker door.








So I'm looking for a reliable replacement


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk
They are good on bits like that. They seem to buy everybody's end of line stuff. Find them very useful!
Patrick


----------



## crag (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the link.
These plastic ones I have now have supposedly been replaced once this year but they keep snapping out, and I've heard from others who have suffered the same problems. So am looking for another type but am not sure if the metal versions are any better of if there's another recommended type available that is reliable


----------

